# Compaq Motherboard Specs - where to find?



## CardPuller (Aug 9, 2002)

I have a Compaq Motherboard I am trying to move to a new case. The MOBO does not have enough notations on it for me to know which connectors to plug the different plugs from the case into (Power LED, Reset Switch, HD LED, etc.) Can anyone help me find the specs. for this? Here are the full numbers off the motherboard:
CT: P36392NM4JOSG
CPQ Assy No: 010945-101
CPQ Spare No: 174535-101

There is a bar code number - 352N4P02LSQ
PWA: PWA Hendrix Mother BD
P/N: 411702200001

Compaq will not help me because the board is in a new case.
Any help would be appreciated. I need the pin locations for the connectos before I can continue (full motherboard specs./manual would be a real bonus).


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

[tsg=welcome][/tsg]

Wow, you don't make it easy, even with the info you provided!! I thought what you provided would have made finding the details pretty easy, but, it most certainly didn't!!!

Can you provide the BIOS or Serial number of the system. At the least, give us the make and model of the compaq.

I was able to find ( I think) that the motherboard has an 810e chipset. If that is the case, then is your system an:
iPAQ C500; 
Evo D300 Small Form Factor P500 or P733; 
iPAQ Legacy-Free C500; 
Deskpro EN Series SFF P450+, P500, P533, P600 or P667;
Deskpro EP Series a/C466, a/C500, a/P500E, a/P550E, a/P600E, a/P667E, a/P733E, P450+, P500, P533, P600 or P667?

If it is not one of the above, then defintiley provide the details I requested above.


----------



## CardPuller (Aug 9, 2002)

Well, therein lies the problem . . .

This mobo was an incorrect shipment from Compaq. The shipment was supposed to be a warranty replacement DAT tape drive for a server and they sent this instead. I called them back to tell them I was havving a heck of a time getting this mobo to accept tapes  They sent another replacement for the tape drive (this time it really was a DAT drive) and told me to keep the mobo. 

I had a case sitting around so I am trying to throw a computer together for my son with some extra parts from the shop. I thought this would be easy too . . .

Since I am not certain of where to plug in the different connectors I haven't even tried to power up this thing to see if it posts.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

OK, I might have been able to narrow it down a bit. I went to the Compaq Parts store and input a bunch of different things, but then used part of the spares number you listed and got this

Then doing another search, as those numbers did nothing for me on Compaq's site, I was able to find this

Which, combined with the previous list I provided, tells me that the motherboard beloings to the Deskpro EP Series a/C466, a/C500, a/P500E, a/P550E, a/P600E, a/P667E, a/P733E, P450+, P500, P533, P600 or P667 and Compaq's support site for that product line is here

You can download the 7.13 MB Maintenance Guide for that product here in pdf format.

****************BTW, I was replying to you just a few minutes after you posted, hoping that I could compile the info faster, but the search took some time. I would suggest, if you have no other luck, to contact Compaq again, and instead of asking for assistance, just ask them where you can find specific information on a part you have. Give them all of the relevant info you provided in your first post, and see if they can locate the info quicker on their internal systems.

Good Luck!!


----------



## CardPuller (Aug 9, 2002)

Wow, you really went the extra mile! Thanks for your hard work. Unfortunately this mother board is a socket 370 not a slop 1 as in the manual you found. But thank you so much anyway. I think I am going to give up and buy a MOBO, they are cheap enough it doesn't seem worth any more effort on this one. I hate to give up, but sometime that makes the most sense.


----------

